# The Art of the Dropback



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sitting here in the library and am doing everything possible to avoid studying so I decided to type this up, as I have had a few people ask me about it as of late.

First off-if you think you can sit and drink beer all day or sit inside your salon (for those fishing battlewagons) and watch satellite tv all day and let the boat catch fish, you're just wrong. Will you hook some fish? Absolutely. Will you hook as many as if you were attentive out in the cockpit? Absolutely not. That being said, to truly understand the way marlin feed, takea drive over to the Guy Harvey art gallery at the wharf in Orange Beach and watch some of the videos they have up playing. If a guy named Bob asks youif you need help, just tell him Woody sent you.It is mostly underwater footage of marlin feeding and is some pretty spectacular footage, not to mention educational. When a school of sails or whites (who typically school in larger numbers than blues) work a school ofbait into what is called a bait ball, they will each take "turns" swimming into the bait ball and slashing their bills through the school. Injured baitfish will fall away from the rest of the pack. The predators then will come back and scoop them up quite easily.

Now, take that concept and apply it to your trolling spread. First off, when trolling, ALWAYS have your clickers on. Not only to indicate strikes, but for faciliating drop backs as it is a tension controlled freespool. Oftentimes a white (or really any fish) will knock a bait out of your outrigger clip but not find the hooks. Take that scenario I just illustrated for you and imagine what it would look like in your spread. The rest of your spread (think school of baitfish-which is what you want your spread to ultimately resemble) continues to jet forward as you drop that bait back that got knocked out of the clip. To the predator, this resembles an injured bait fish, and becomes easy pickings. This is most often done with natural baits, but if you think it doesn't apply to lures you are mad. We had a day this summer we were trolling on a nice weedline and a very determined dolphin (ended up weighing 38 pounds. Not huge, but nice gaffer fish) kept coming in our right flat and attacking the lure from the side. Three times he would eat it, but the hooks just weren't catching. Each time the hooks would pull, I would drop the lure back three to five seconds, slide the lever up to strike and wind. On the fourth or fifth time, the hooks finally found home, and we were hooked up. Some might say "oh but lures will sink if you put them in freespool" Well, what do you think an mortally injured baitfish does, ultimately?

Watch what the fish is doing as soon as you feed him. Upon picking the bait up, you will notice line peeling off the reel faster than it originally was. Resist your urge to immediately push the lever to strike. I have waited up to a seven or ten count depending on the fish. Again, watch some of those underwater videos of pelagics eating. Almost 100% of the time, for a bait to properly slide down the fish's gullet, it needs to be going head first. Now, to avoid competition from other predators, a tuna or marlin will graba baitfish, swim away from its school with the bait crossways in its mouth, and then flip the bait around so that it goes down head first. This enables the pectoral, dorsal, pelvic fins of the baitfish to slide against the bait's body and not become lodged in the tuna's mouth.

I hope all this makes sense. If not, feel free to PM me and I will try to explain further. Now, back to being academically productive 

P.S. Please keep the BS off of this thread or I will have it deleted.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome thread. I really like the analogy of the drop back resembling a dead casualty drifting away from a bait ball. I can see it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

good stuff.makes perfect sense if you think about it. in nature, the weak always get singled out and slaughtered.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen it/done itplenty of times. Always boils my gizzard!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice read Woody. I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to get out of grading a stack of papers. :banghead

Your analogy was a nice break.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 23, 2009)

only makes perfect sence, I haven't seen it as much as I would like!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Never had much experience with marlin (except for lever-action deer killers) but sounds logical. Have had a few mahi miss the hooks, then hook up solid when we slow the boat. Same concept?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the most nerve rattling and exciting parts of blue-water fishing is the drop back. In our parts, a bad drop back can blow the only shot at a bill for the day so its even more critical to pay attention and do it right. We don't get 80 shots at bills a day so each one counts that much more.

That being said, when it comes to white marlin, I hate those little bastards some days.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

What is the best method to drop back? Do you leave the rod in the rod holder, or do you pick up the rod and point the tip straight at the fish? I have been told to do both by different people I have fished with. What method has more success?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/29/2009)*What is the best method to drop back? Do you leave the rod in the rod holder, or do you pick up the rod and point the tip straight at the fish? I have been told to do both by different people I have fished with. What method has more success?


If we have a pitch bait rigged, yes, pick up the rod and drop it back (You have to). If a bill is coming up on a bait and needs dropping back on one already in the spread, no, I won't remove it from the rod holder, just feed it. And unless it pops the rigger release, it doesn't matter on those. The release is going to keep it in position whether you pick the rod up or not. But that's me....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I get it out of the holder, take clicker off and point it at the fish.

If its a sail; I'll get 'em regardless of what I do. If its a white; I'll drop back on him eight times and let him have it for varying times and in the end I just look like an ass. If its a blue; he's usually come and gone by the time I get there or he's already hooked up on his own account. Its tough spotting fish from a center console.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/29/2009)*What is the best method to drop back? Do you leave the rod in the rod holder, or do you pick up the rod and point the tip straight at the fish? I have been told to do both by different people I have fished with. What method has more success?




Rod out of the holder, pointed to the side of the boat. That way the minute the fish touches it, you can point the rod at the fish and you have an automatic 6' of dropback giving the spool time to get going. 



If its still in the clip, point the rod at the clip and try to work it from there. Drop it back until the fish takes it, then lock down the drag, with the rod still pointed at clip. As it comes out of the clip, pivot toward the fish, keep as much slack out of the line as possible.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/29/2009)*What is the best method to drop back? Do you leave the rod in the rod holder, or do you pick up the rod and point the tip straight at the fish? I have been told to do both by different people I have fished with. What method has more success?


You're gonna get a hundred different responses to this one. With the exclusion of pitch bait rods, leave the rod in the holder. Taking it out or holding to one side of the boat or another does nothing. It's one more thing to fool with. Drop it back, wait, then wind it back to you a few cranks. Do this for as long as the fish keeps slashing at the bait without finding the hooks. The whole concept of circle hooks is that you allow the bait (with hook) to completely slide into the fish's stomach. Only when you start to wind and the fish has turned his head (not facing the boat anymore) does the hook slide out of the fish's stomach and find the corner of the jaw.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/29/2009)* Its tough spotting fish from a center console.


 You got that right on! Also tough with only 2 of us most of the time.

Great info post Blue Hoo!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Cast-N-Call (10/29/2009)*What is the best method to drop back? Do you leave the rod in the rod holder, or do you pick up the rod and point the tip straight at the fish? I have been told to do both by different people I have fished with. What method has more success?
> ...


I along with most billfishers I know couldn't disagree with you more. The point in getting the rod out of the holder and pointed at the fish with the CLICKER OFF is to reduce resistance on the fish and prevent him from dropping the bait. Leaving it in the holder with the clicker on even in freespool can (I've checked) generate up to over 2lbs of drag, more than enough to cause ****** to drop the bait. I've experienced it and learned through the mistakes I've made. I have no doubt in the difference it makes in getting the rod out of the holder. It doesn't take much and its worth preventing the ratio from going into the negatives.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/29/2009)* The point in getting the rod out of the holder and pointed at the fish with the CLICKER OFF is to reduce resistance on the fish and prevent him from dropping the bait. Leaving it in the holder with the clicker on even in freespool can (I've checked) generate up to over 2lbs of drag, more than enough to cause ****** to drop the bait.



Understood. But can you honestly say you have your A-squad with you everytime you go offshore? Of course not. And you definately are aware of my normal fishing situation. Most anglers lack the experience and know-how to fish with the clicker off, as it spells disaster in the form of a birds' nest. The last thing I need is an inexperienced angler fumbling with a rod trying to point it at the fish, side of the boat, whatever, while in freespool. I think one needs to go to Costa Rica if they're wanting to master bait and switch/dropping back to billfish techniques such as the way you are describing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (10/29/2009)* The point in getting the rod out of the holder and pointed at the fish with the CLICKER OFF is to reduce resistance on the fish and prevent him from dropping the bait. Leaving it in the holder with the clicker on even in freespool can (I've checked) generate up to over 2lbs of drag, more than enough to cause ****** to drop the bait.
> ...


Ahhhh I wasn't aware we were talking novices, just dropbacks in general. You should be more specific and YES 60%% of the time I bring my A-game to the deck.The other 40% I'm the one running the boat


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

A rod in the rodholder with clicker on "dropping back" to a bite will be dropped by the fish most of the time unless it is an incredibly hungry fish OR the resistance of the clicker "sets" the circle hook for you. With regards to circle hooks and coming tight. Locking up the drag after the drop in my experience does not work. You will feel the weight of the fish and then feel the hook/bait pop out of the fishes mouth. Really no different than setting the hook while bottom fishing with a circle hook. We learned to slowly bring the drag setting to about a quarter while pointing the rod off to the side of the boat. After feeling the fish respond, usually either speeding up or starting to jump, than you continue to slowly increase drag to set.

Anyway that is what we found is the most effective after a good amount of trial, error and learning curve.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Woody, thanks for starting this thread and to all those who contributed. That is what makes this place great, sharing techniques and experiences. 

Chris, I think you should get some "A-Squad" shirts made up to sell.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm enjoying this thread and it has a lot of good points. Great write up Woody. On the discussion of holding the rod or leaving it in the holder. It's a judgement call.It is best IMO to take the rod out of the holder and point it at the fish, in free spool w/o the clicker. That being said, it can not always be done.You can not always get to the rod in time, especially fun fishing, andI'm not picking up an 80W in rough seas!Also, on a bite, quicklysequence what you do;1) free spool, 2) thumb on spool, 3) clicker off, 4) rod out of holder. Hopefully you can do that in asplit second, but if the fish is faster thanyou, I think using these steps improve your chances.

Oncircle hooks. I have fished w/ circles inCR and Guatemala. Rod out of the holder, free spool, clicker off, thumb LIGHTLYon spool, with the rod pointed to the fish, aFULL 5-7second count, advance the drag to the stop,wind until tight, keep winding and lift the rod. An earlier post commented about gradually tightening the drag on circles. Eventhough that is not how I've been taught to use circles it is how I've started hooking w/ J Hooks and it seems to work, especially on my little boat. I can't wait 'til FEB as I head back toGuatemala.


----------

